# Questions about new lab



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

I currently take .75 mcg of levothryoxine. From mid-April to late May I really felt pretty good, even though FT4 was only mid-range. (Trust me, it was a lot of work just to get it that high.) But I had a nice feeling of inner wellbeing. Late May, something changed and I don't feel quite as well, but not horrible. I was to recheck labs around 7/1/18. I had a physical last week and the overzealous phlebotomist drew the thyroid labs along with the rest. I hadn't thought that would/could happen (aren't the orders computerized or something?) so I had taken my levothyroixine that morning, and labs were drawn a few hours later.

Labs 4/25/18, (where I was feeling really good)

TSH: .39 (.3-4.5)

FT4 1.1 (.7-1.5)

Labs 6/14/18 (after taking levothyroxine, and feeling all right, but not quite as good)

TSH .16 (.3-4.5)

FT4 1.2 (.7-1.5)

My endo hasn't commented on these labs yet, but I expect she may react to the TSH now that it is technically out of range and want to lower my levothyroxine. Taking the T4 prior to the lab draw might have impacted the FT4, but not the TSH, right? My TSH was undetectable for the better part of 4 years, so I'm not sure why this TSH would be of concern if my FT4 is in range, but she seems to want to circle back around to TSH now that I have some until I get "creative" and redirect her a tad. Just trying to be prepared for discussions that may come. With my FT4 essentially the same, I'm not sure why I'm not feeling as well, though. And I just had my physical and nothing new turned up there except for a nasty rash on my shins, which my PCP said didn't look like a thyroid rash. If anything, I was wondering if I was trending more hypo until I saw the labs.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------

